# Residency Requirement



## ironman75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello, 

I am considering moving to Portugal for a job opportunity. and trying to understand the requirements for the residency. It seems it's not that complicated but I'm not sure I got the correct list of requirements. 

My questions are: 
1- Is there any medical checkup needed for the temporary and permanent residency in Portugal? 
2- Do I need to buy medical insurance or it's something that the employers has to do? 

Thanks,


----------

